# Little Activity



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to say that I am disappointed in the 
extremely low level of activity on this Forum. Given
that model railroading is a near-obsession, I had
hoped to be sifting through many daily posts looking
for and adding information. 

Here's an issue: I've been a woodworker for over 
30 years and finally, for health/safety reasongs
gave it up at Christmastime--prompted by my three
daughters giving me a train set to get me re-started 
on a former hobby of years ago. I was very excited
and moved by their gift, which is a Lionel set, but
asked if they minded if we swapped it for an HO set.
Of course, they didn't mind a bit. Here's the rub, the
owner of the shop in Portland, Maine refuses to either
take it back, which I understand, it's a small shop or
exchange it, which I don't understand. I really have
no interest in or space for a Lionel layout (no offense
to Lionel people: it's just that HO is what I had years
ago). If his mind can't be changed (my Portland 
daughter is going to badger him again tomorrow) I/we
are stuck with a new Lionel set. Any suggestions?

eagle37

eagle37


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I check this forum a whole lot every day, along with all of my other ones... I am always saddened when I do not see the RR-XING sign surrounded by red









Anyways, that is rough that they will not even let you exhange it for an HO set... Did you ever open the Lionel set? I do not see how they would be taking a loss in this, besides possibly loosing you as a customer









You could possibly try selling it on eBay, but you will probably have to take a loss if you do this...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I stop by at least once or twice a day. I've linked it in my blog, which gets a surprising amount of activity for being less than a month old. One of the things that might help is a better use of key words in forum titles. That would help bump you up in search engines. Instead of "the complete model train resource" try "the complete guide to Model Railroading in all scales" Have threads start with a more complete idea of what they say. Instead of "Got a new steamer today" try "Got my Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0". Eventually most will follow suit in their posts. Posts in my blog usually come up in the top 5 of a search because they are specific.

Sorry about your exchange problems. My kids are still young enough that I wouldn't consider returning the "Happy Mother's Day" truck my 6 year old boy got me or the very European 4 wheel goods vans that my 11 year old daughter got me. At least they were in scale


----------



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Returning A Gift*

>I wouldn't consider returning the "Happy Mother's Day" truck my 6 year old >boy got me or the very European 4 wheel goods vans that my 11 year old >daughter got me. 

Of course not. Believe it or not, I've still got a bottle of cologne in my
medicine chest my youngest daughter gave me ten years ago! But this
train set probably cost around $300 and I simply can't use it! 

I probably have no option but eBay. Yes, it will go at a loss but so it
goes. I've told my daughters that the really important thing is that they
got me back into model railroading. 

eagle37


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

eagle37 said:


> I've told my daughters that the really important thing is that they
> got me back into model railroading.
> 
> eagle37


The bug has bit and I'm glad they're behind you. It's alway good when the family is with you. My boy loves doing "scenery" on my N scale layout...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I had replied to this earlier but the message was lost when I reverted to the backup after the 'hack'..

The site is still very small, which is why there is 'little activity'. To tell you the truth, since December the activity has really picked up.

The site is not advertised anywhere so we get our traffic from returning users and Google.

I haven't had the time to properly do all the promotion for it, but I'm still pleased at the results so far.

regards,
John


----------

